# VIA's exUS HEP-1 Cars



## NS VIA Fan (May 24, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> > The ex-CPR coaches do NOT have noticeably bigger windows than the ex-US HEP I cars. They are basically identical because the stainless steel panels of the latter were cut and new windows installed so that they would match. This is unlike the HEP II cars, where the windows heights were standardized but the window widths were left as originally built.
> ...


Swadian is correct that some of the xUS HEP1 rebuilt coaches have smaller windows than the xCP cars. Notice the space above and below the windows in the band between the flutted panels. Now follow along to the adjoining xCP Skyline where the windows nearly fill the width of the band (except under the dome).












.....and also this xCP car (below)......again the windows nearly fill the band.






Another distinguishing feature: Some of the xUS cars have narrow fluts above the windows painted blue but also a flat panel letter-board that once carried the RR Name centered above the windows. The xCP cars instead have a continuous flat stainless-steel blue band above the windows where CANADIAN PACIFIC RAILWAY was once spelled out.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 24, 2014)

All the photos here are from the Chaleur being separated from the Ocean at Matapedia, Quebec. The Baggage Car in the photo (above and below) is xUnion Pacific.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 24, 2014)

Very interesting...

BUT...



NS VIA Fan said:


> All the photos here are from the Chaleur being separated from the Ocean at Matapedia, Quebec.


Sigh... :mellow:

Nevertheless...

Thanks for the posts!


----------

